# Progression - ADA 75P - partially planted



## Kalum (5 Jan 2021)

My previous scape in this tank ended here: The Island - ADA 75P - It's been a while....

Easy title as i'm hoping that after just 3 years in hobby i've at least progressed a tiny bit and able to put into practice what i've learned so far (with a lot still to learn). Main idea of this scape will be keeping things simple, no chasing the mystical red dragon (red rotala etc..) with high light and will be focusing on good steady growth and general tank health

*Tank* – ADA 75P (140L)
*Stand* – ADA Garden Stand
*Light* – Chihiros Vivid with Chihiros hanging kit
*Filter* – Eheim Pro 4+ 350t with course foam, Matrix and Purigen
*Co2* – Co2Art Pro-SE & inline diffuser via 2kg FE
*In/Outlet* – Cal Aqua Influx X3 lily pipe & Chihiros Stainless outflow

*Hardscape* – Seiryu stone & Manzanita wood
*Substrate* – Tropica soil & powder
*Ferts* – EI

*Plant list (updated):*

3 x Rotala h'ra (1-2 grow)
1 x Rotala Green (1-2 grow)
2 x Eleocharis Acicularis Mini (1-2 grow)
2 x Staurogyne Repens (1-2 grow)
1 x Hygrophila Araguaia (1-2 grow)
1 x Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis (1-2 grow)
1 x Lilaeopsis Novae-Zealandiae (pot)
1 x Hygrophila Pinnatafida (1-2 grow)
2 x Bucephalandra Mini Needle Leaf (dennerle in-vitro)
Bucephalandra Braun Rot (from previous scape)
Bucephalandra Lamandau Red (from previous scape)
Bucephalandra Theia (from previous scape)
Bucephalandra Biblis (from previous scape)
Microsorum Trident (from previous scape)
Mini Christmas Moss (from previous scape)


----------



## Kalum (5 Jan 2021)




----------



## Kalum (5 Jan 2021)




----------



## Geoffrey Rea (5 Jan 2021)

Nice rock work and plant list @Kalum 

Interested to see what manzanita you’re adding, looking set to be a great triangular layout.


----------



## Kalum (5 Jan 2021)

Cheers @Geoffrey Rea, funnily enough I'm just making my way through your decandance journal as the last time I was on it was only on page 3 or 4 I think

The manzanita is where it might get slightly controversial as the ideas I had in my head and the initial 5min mock up didn't fit any particular style, rule or golden ratio... 

But here I am with a pretty traditional triangular layout. Quite enjoying winging it and just doing what feels right to the eye rather than days of planning the hard scape and overthinking it like previously


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (5 Jan 2021)

Kalum said:


> Quite enjoying winging it and just doing what feels right to the eye rather than days of planning the hard scape and overthinking it like previously



It’s liberating just winging it, you have all that experience running in the background accounting for inflow/outflow/distribution/how it will grow out going on in the background anyway... Nice to simply trust in that experience and get in a creative flow state.


----------



## Kalum (6 Jan 2021)

Not sure there's much 'experience' to draw on quite yet @Geoffrey Rea but the little voices do help steer me in a direction 

Plans for today since i was late and didn't get my @Aquarium Gardens order in till Sunday are:

Mock up manzanita and finalise hardscape
Partially plant with what i'm reusing from my old tank (pretty much just epiphytes)
Flood and start water changes from today


----------



## noodlesuk (6 Jan 2021)

Amazing hardscape, very dramatic. Following this with interest, to pick up some tips!


----------



## Inked_aqua (6 Jan 2021)

Nice! The hardscape has a great flow to it 👌


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (6 Jan 2021)

Kalum said:


> Not sure there's much 'experience' to draw on quite yet @Geoffrey Rea but the little voices do help steer me in a direction



The only way to find out what unconscious competence we have is to test it. Scaping off the cuff then reviewing afterwards, it becomes interesting to see what we’ve accounted for e.g. flow patterns on a small scale, mm perfect space left for an inlet/outlet, low/high flow areas and plant planning that suits areas inch by inch... All in automatic, it goes on and on the more experience we add, either through rescaping or viewing other people’s setups across time. It’s fun, building up that 10’000 hours.

Usually lots of declarative and procedural knowledge operating/those little voices. For example:



Kalum said:


> it might get slightly controversial as the ideas I had in my head and the initial 5min mock up didn't fit any particular style, rule or golden ratio...
> 
> But here I am with a pretty traditional triangular layout.



More scapes, more traditions on the large and small scale to fall back on when creating.

Anyway I’ll shush and look forward to your creation, subscribed. Looking forward to seeing the manzanita in and your EAPLC entry was really great @Kalum 👍🏽 Well done on your ranking!


----------



## Kalum (6 Jan 2021)

noodlesuk said:


> Amazing hardscape, very dramatic. Following this with interest, to pick up some tips!


Thanks noodles and always happy to share the good and the bad, it's a learning curve for all of us


Inked_aqua said:


> Nice! The hardscape has a great flow to it 👌


much appreciated inked aqua



Geoffrey Rea said:


> The only way to find out what unconscious competence we have is to test it. Scaping off the cuff then reviewing afterwards, it becomes interesting to see what we’ve accounted for e.g. flow patterns on a small scale, mm perfect space left for an inlet/outlet, low/high flow areas and plant planning that suits areas inch by inch... All in automatic, it goes on and on the more experience we add, either through rescaping or viewing other people’s setups across time. It’s fun, building up that 10’000 hours.
> 
> Usually lots of declarative and procedural knowledge operating/those little voices. For example:
> 
> ...


that's it mate, you push yourself into the unknown and you either swim with the dolphins or sink to the reef below, either way the view is great and you learn something along the way

appreciate that Geoffrey and please do anything apart from shush, love a discussion and a bit of banter and the last thing I want is a boring journal


----------



## Kalum (6 Jan 2021)

spent the past hour debating with myself if the top branch is too much or not  but it needs something as the planting will be pretty simple, lack of stems means having to add drama and texture in other ways.......this certainly does that but does it detract from the rest of the scape....possibly, does it look good.....possibly, is it tomorrows decision.....definitely


----------



## CooKieS (6 Jan 2021)

I think it looks cool!!


----------



## Wolf6 (7 Jan 2021)

I prefer it with the branches in place. Rockscapes are often pretty, but get boring very fast. The wood adds lasting interest, at least to me.


----------



## Kalum (7 Jan 2021)

CooKieS said:


> I think it looks cool!!


glad i'm not the only one at least @CooKieS  appreciate the input



Wolf6 said:


> I prefer it with the branches in place. Rockscapes are often pretty, but get boring very fast. The wood adds lasting interest, at least to me.


couldn't agree more @Wolf6, the branches following the rocks are there to stay, it's the 'feature' piece i'm mainly debating. I want to try and roughly follow the golden ration thinking and give the scape a main and also secondary focal point to draw the eye across the scape


----------



## Kalum (7 Jan 2021)

below is another option from the pre-selected wood i had out for this scape and initially i'm not feeling it, BUT i need to try and think of the finished article after grow out and it would allow me to place and use moss better than the dominant branch above and it gives slightly more flow to the scape but a lot less drama

will revisit my manzanita box tucked away in the garage and see if there are any other pieces worth considering after my coffee


----------



## PARAGUAY (7 Jan 2021)

Very end wood looks a little out of place? Prefer it with wood reaching accross


----------



## Kalum (7 Jan 2021)

PARAGUAY said:


> Very end wood looks a little out of place? Prefer it with wood reaching accross


agree @PARAGUAY that's my initial thoughts as well, planted would soften this but it still doesn't quite fit with the rest of the scape

taking photos is proving to be quite useful as it gives me a different perspective (weirdly)


----------



## mort (7 Jan 2021)

I agree with Paraguay, that the branch looks a little out of place but I'm also not sure the branch looks right when reaching out into the water column as it goes against the other wood (growing up rather than down following the rockwork). I think as the rocks are so nice I'd at least try that piece of wood to follow them in the same way as the other wood does.

I'm not an aquascaper though.


----------



## Paul Kettless (7 Jan 2021)

Loving the look of this, as a complete noob to scaping I think they all look cool, but for personal preference I like the last image a lot


----------



## SRP3006 (7 Jan 2021)

I like the first scape, rocks look very natural and the wood 'in my opinion' looks better pointing up. Following with interest after your other scape.


----------



## Paulthewitt (7 Jan 2021)

I think the first one looks better than the second. But still just does look _quite_ right. Can’t put my finger on it though; and with plants it could go away...


----------



## Kalum (8 Jan 2021)

mort said:


> I agree with Paraguay, that the branch looks a little out of place but I'm also not sure the branch looks right when reaching out into the water column as it goes against the other wood (growing up rather than down following the rockwork). I think as the rocks are so nice I'd at least try that piece of wood to follow them in the same way as the other wood does.
> 
> I'm not an aquascaper though.


Appreciate the input @mort, the upper branch in the first option is certainly 'out there' in all senses of the word and the 2nd option just didn't quite look right and was unnatural toward the right hand side



Paul Kettless said:


> Loving the look of this, as a complete noob to scaping I think they all look cool, but for personal preference I like the last image a lot


Cheers @Paul Kettless it's always good to see how many people prefer X or Y as it shows how we all see things differently



SRP3006 said:


> I like the first scape, rocks look very natural and the wood 'in my opinion' looks better pointing up. Following with interest after your other scape.


Thanks for the kind words @SRP3006, really happy with how the stone has turned out and it's just a shame most of it will be covered up....

Always find that with stone hardscape and it's frustrating you don't see a lot of the hard work underneath, but plants are king and these just provide the backbone and structure for them most of the time



Paulthewitt said:


> I think the first one looks better than the second. But still just does look _quite_ right. Can’t put my finger on it though; and with plants it could go away...


That's it @Paulthewitt, i've got a very rough idea of how i want this to look but i'm even winging that and changing it as i go with what looks right to me so it's nigh on impossible for anyone else to have an idea of what i'm trying to do here


----------



## Kalum (8 Jan 2021)

decisions have been made....


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (8 Jan 2021)

Wood pointing up! Yah! Can tell by that indentation on the manzi next to the loctite 😂


----------



## Kalum (8 Jan 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Wood pointing up! Yah! Can tell by that indentation on the manzi next to the loctite 😂


He's only gone and cracked it 

More to be revealed shortly


----------



## Kalum (9 Jan 2021)

First fill 💧💦


----------



## Kalum (10 Jan 2021)

Unfortunately i've lost most of my small leaf buce in the transition between tanks with them just melting within days which is pretty gutting, most of the larger leaf buce were completely fine. I'll be swapping out some of the buce down the line to add more smaller varieties again but for the time being i'll enjoy what i've got


----------



## Kalum (19 Jan 2021)

update of what has been happening since first fill above

Daily life has started like this at 8:30am....




The first week it sat very bare due to the first world problems of the great plant shortage of 2020/2021




While I wait on my AG order I had chanced my luck that Pets at Home had some old stock and picked up some green gold




Day 6 I got to tickle the tweezers and prep and plant, but was pretty much over before it started....so still looking very bare but it's better than nothing 






Day 7 I got bored of not being able to plant anything so decided to have a spring clean


----------



## Paulthewitt (20 Jan 2021)

Looking good 
The plant shortage is a pain! I also found the dwarf hairgrass at pets at home for 3 for £12... best price I could find, and in stock via click and collect (or postage... but I'm cheap!)
It may not be where we want to buy from, but when in stock you have little choice... not to mention money talks and highlights that on this product at least, perhaps more specialised providers are making quite a profit!
Despite Pets at home being huge, I still imagine most people after aqua scaping plants don't go there as a first port of call.... (hence it still being in stock)


----------



## Kalum (20 Jan 2021)

Cheers @Paulthewitt, yeh it's definitely an inconvenience but like most things in the last year we just need to take it in our stride and attempt to adapt i suppose...

It's probably had the opposite effect on me than it has in the past and i'm very relaxed about this scape and it allows me to focus on getting everything else on point, another learning curve of trying to manage the start up of a scape with a carpet with a very low overall plant mass

P@H has always had good deals on the basic tropica range but definitely push the boundaries with quality control compared the likes of AG and some of the plants are not always in the best of condition, but it serves a purpose and good prices if you do find some good ones. It certainly helped me and was happy with 'old' stock in this instance!


----------



## not called Bob (20 Jan 2021)

Paulthewitt said:


> Looking good
> The plant shortage is a pain! I also found the dwarf hairgrass at pets at home for 3 for £12... best price I could find, and in stock via click and collect (or postage... but I'm cheap!)
> It may not be where we want to buy from, but when in stock you have little choice... not to mention money talks and highlights that on this product at least, perhaps more specialised providers are making quite a profit!
> Despite Pets at home being huge, I still imagine most people after aqua scaping plants don't go there as a first port of call.... (hence it still being in stock)


the more specialised retailer will probably need to have easier to keep in stock plants at a higher price than PAT in part due to volume threw the door as the ranges in the shed is a lot smaller than the specialised outlet and also to offset the higher costs with stocking much more interesting and hard to keep plants, with out making said plants appear very expensive, if their true cost to the retailer was past on. 
seems the same with pond plants, the ones that grow like weeds and are easy to propagate in the trade, suddenly seem to go for the same price as something that would have taken longer to get to point of sale. 



@Kalum the current setup looks nice,


----------



## Paulthewitt (20 Jan 2021)

True - i'm not wanting to sound to annoyed about pricing ...its only a couple of quid. But I have to say that the pets at home plants I got were healthier than some other suppliers, including two pots of Blyxa Japonica from Pro-shrimp which was all but dead and has not made it. It was so far gone that it was clear they should not have sent it out in that condition as it was clearly brown mush. Something I would accept from a shed selling things cheaper, but something I am quite upset about from a smaller provider who you would think would value the custom and aim to please. Instead they lost a customer at the start of the hobby, who likely would have repeated business (although I am hardly a big spender!). The mind boggles!


----------



## dw1305 (20 Jan 2021)

Hi all, 


not called Bob said:


> seems the same with pond plants, the ones that grow like weeds and are easy to propagate in the trade, suddenly seem to go for the same price as something that would have taken longer to get to point of sale.


<"Pretty standard in "horticulture">.  When you have many shops selling non-aquatics you know that are considerable proportion of the aquarium plant buying public aren't particularly knowledgeable. 

There is a more complete discussion of the economics of plant production  in <"What's the demand for high street planted aquarium shops?"> and things haven't got any easier in the ten years since that thread. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kalum (20 Jan 2021)

I think with the current goings on we will see even more political red tape pricing rather than true cost, so i doubt it is something that will change and we will have to adapt to that just as the businesses will have to. 

With regards to pro shrimp directly, i've used them many times before (but not for plants) and they have been great. It just so happens that i placed an order for some buce yesterday so will see what that is like when it turns up.


----------



## Kalum (20 Jan 2021)

while we are on the topic of plants, I used the delay to slightly change my order with AG.....

Out goes the vallisneria nana, in comes h'ra (I caved after initially saying no stems) and hygro pinnatifida (my nemesis)

6 x Eleocharis Acicularis Mini
2 x Staurogyne Repens    
1 x Hygrophila Araguaia
2 x Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis
3 x Rotala h'ra
1 x hygrophila pinnatafida


----------



## Karmicnull (20 Jan 2021)

Kalum said:


> and hygro pinnatifida (my nemesis)


You have common ground with many people on that one  
Cheers,
  Simon


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Jan 2021)

Scape looks really nice mate if you want some pinta next time I trim il gladly send you some mate


----------



## Kalum (21 Jan 2021)

Karmicnull said:


> You have common ground with many people on that one
> Cheers,
> Simon


without a doubt, just like various other plants some grow it with ease and others can't make it work for love nor money. It survives for me but doesn't seem to do much else.....i suppose this will be a reflection on if i have actually 'progressed' like the title if i can make it work this time round!



Jayefc1 said:


> Scape looks really nice mate if you want some pinta next time I trim il gladly send you some mate


Cheers bud that's much appreciated.....i may well need some after I nuke this batch


----------



## Kalum (21 Jan 2021)

Day 12 - Added some mini xmas moss which had lived between all 3 previous tanks in the last year since I got it from @Iain Sutherland, wanting to soften and blend the top piece of wood once grown in


----------



## alto (21 Jan 2021)

Stunning wood   (as always)
(did you order a box of manzanita from TB?)

I missed the beginning of this scape but this version received my instant vote
(though think that moss needs to be trimmed tighter to the wood (re Amano style))

How many pots of hair grass did you plant out from PAH?
(seems more than 4, or your pots were much fuller than mine  )



Kalum said:


> 6 x Eleocharis Acicularis Mini
> 2 x Staurogyne Repens
> 1 x Hygrophila Araguaia
> 2 x Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis
> ...


Why not try the Lilaeopsis novae-zealandiae (FAAO says it’s his favourite variant ... naturally it’s not available locally hence my need to experience this afar - I’m curious how it’s growth differs from L brasiliensis)

I’m pretty sure Juncus repens is missing from your plant list 
(Stem and grassy!)

Did you add those melted Buce rhizomes anyway?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Kalum (21 Jan 2021)

Why thank you @alto  and I did indeed, all the manzanita I have is from the main man TB himself, still have a box worth in the garage and was been speaking to him about getting another but covid hit and priorities changed

I used novae-zealandiae in my very first tank and I loved it, I've never had Brasiliensis so wanted to try that out, but I should have probably went for one of each to compare and contrast as they look quite similar going by the tropica info 

Plan will be to try and keep the moss fairly tight to the wood but let it grow out a bit more on the left stone behind the wood, only just attached so will be left to grow out for a couple of weeks to settle and will wait for good signs of growth before I touch it again 

Just 3 tropica pots painstakingly split into small portions 

Juncus repens was on my mind as it looks great but wanted to keep this low maintenance and only want to be trimming the rotala often, plus I wanted a bit more of a 'tighter' look and JC can get a bit unruly if not kept on check 

Only a small amount that hadn't turned to mush, any rhizomes that were still in a fair state I have planted and trimmed all melt from and hope to try and recover them, all of my anubias has melted which is a massive surprise as they have been bullet prrof so they have been trimmed back to the rhizomes as well and planted 

Never apologise mate always happy to chat


----------



## alto (21 Jan 2021)

Kalum said:


> all of my anubias has melted which is a massive surprise as they have been bullet prrof so they have been trimmed back to the rhizomes as well and planted



Any details on exactly how this played out?
I’ve seen this as well, Anubias that tolerated all sorts of poor (aquarium) management, only to suddenly melt - sometimes when I’d transferred them to “better” conditions, other times just “in place”
(hah sounds like I’ve melted a lot of Anubias when actually I rarely keep it)

(though I’ve also observed significant numbers of Anubias shipments that would begin their melt within 1-2 days or 1-2 weeks of being placed in the display tank - with soft rhizome seeming to be the start of the process - so I think this is a different problem)

( my IOS hates this latest version of ukaps   - in part why I’ve been so absent - manipulation within the post box is a frustrating random process)

Re Juncus repens, yes FAAO always mentions it being there to add texture and some “wildness” to the scape


Reading this article makes me want to go back out and pick up some L brasiliensis ... though I’ve been saying that I only want to revisit _L brasiliensis_ when I can also source_ L mauritiana_ (it’s sometimes available though I’ve not seen it in ages)

(my first visit to this site triggered by the L n-v vs L b phrase )









						Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis "Brazilian Micro Sword" Care Guide | Vivarium Plant
					

This definitive guide on the Brazilian Micro Sword (Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis) provides an in-depth look at the vivarium plant.. Care tips, propagation advice




					bantam.earth
				




There has been much confusion and mis-labelling of L n-v and L b in the trade over the last 20years (at the aquatic nursery level)


----------



## Kalum (22 Jan 2021)

The anubias was bombproof in the previous tanks which as mention and describe this situation perfectly, were also neglected towards the end (tds of around 400 where i usually keep mine around 120 after water change rising to 160 before the next WC). I transferred them to a holding tank with a low level light but no filter or heater for approx 1 week between stripping the old tank and replanting. When removing them from the tub to be planted all anubias were in perfect condition including rhizome and roots (but this is where some of the buce had suffered bad melt but that is more understandable as we know buce hates any change of environment). Planted the anubias and within a day most leaves had melted. There are many variables but who knows which one triggers it

haha yeh the LNV vs LB search was one i've done recently when trying to decide! the only difference i can find is leaf shape, with LB being more grass like and LNV almost like a mini crypt with a slight teardrop shape to it


----------



## Kalum (22 Jan 2021)

Day 13 - What else is there to do on a friday night these days other than plant some buce...

Should have used something for size comparison but the largest one of these is smaller than a 1p coin


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Jan 2021)

Could have let us see them.planted you tease


----------



## alto (22 Jan 2021)

Kalum said:


> I transferred them to a holding tank with a low level light but no filter or heater for approx 1 week between stripping the old tank and replanting


This was much as I’d done too - too convenient to resist ... and of course it was only going to be for The Day 

In a previous scape I had some Lb in a relatively shaded area (2 x Kessil A160 over a 90cm tank, and Lb was on one side and close to rocks) and it was a dense mat of twisting rhizomes/leafs that I found impossible to thin out - I just ripped the lot out - I’d expected taller grass-like growth, especially as the light was lower but this stubbornly remained only 2-3 cm tall
I wanted the sort of Lilaeopsis growth in Mark Evans’ journals!

Re new Buce - did you glue?
I was listening to an aquascaping video (while planting hair grass bits) and the person mentioned wrapping soft cotton (some ADA Dooa product maybe) around delicate stems etc then carefully applying the glue only to the cotton (which should disintegrate, and by then plant is held by roots)


----------



## Kalum (22 Jan 2021)

Jayefc1 said:


> Could have let us see them.planted you tease


Sorry mate not intentional.... got sidetracked when a pizza got delivered just after I finished and lights were ramping down by the time I came to after my food coma

@alto you're going to make me fall out with the guys at AG because I'm going to end up pestering them to change one of the pots of LB to LNZ as I really want to compare the 2 lilaeopsis varieties now (@Siege cover your ears)

No glue used just stuffed in cracks  i only use glue for hardscape and to glue thread to the wood when I wrap moss, refuse to use it for anything else these days and find it works a lot better this way


----------



## Siege (23 Jan 2021)

😂


----------



## Kalum (24 Jan 2021)

just for you @Jayefc1


----------



## CooKieS (25 Jan 2021)

Glad to see you back mate, just for your information, lilaeopsis Brasiliensis is smaller and leaves are flatter that L.Novae-zelandiae.

loving all the buce, can’t wait to see it grow.


----------



## Kalum (25 Jan 2021)

CooKieS said:


> Glad to see you back mate, just for your information, lilaeopsis Brasiliensis is smaller and leaves are flatter that L.Novae-zelandiae.
> 
> loving all the buce, can’t wait to see it grow.


thanks buddy it's good to be back on  brilliant that helps a lot with planning on where to plant when things arrive, you and me both, i've had mini needle leaf before and it's probaby my favourite along with mini cherry and mini coin (trend forming with the mini varieties here...)

on a related note i have indeed pestered Dave @ AG again and slightly amended my order, full plant list now sits at:


3 x Rotala h'ra (1-2 grow)
1 x Rotala Green (1-2 grow)
2 x Eleocharis Acicularis Mini (1-2 grow)
2 x Staurogyne Repens (1-2 grow)
1 x Hygrophila Araguaia (1-2 grow)
1 x Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis (1-2 grow)
1 x Lilaeopsis Novae-Zealandiae (pot)
1 x Hygrophila Pinnatafida (1-2 grow)
2 x Bucephalandra Mini Needle Leaf (dennerle in-vitro)
Bucephalandra Braun Rot (from previous scape)
Bucephalandra Lamandau Red (from previous scape)
Bucephalandra Theia (from previous scape)
Bucephalandra Biblis (from previous scape)
Microsorum Trident (from previous scape)
Mini Christmas Moss (from previous scape)
and there's some random other small bits of buce and anubias in there as well


----------



## EA James (22 Feb 2021)

Evening @Kalum, Just read through this. The scape is great, Loving the mini buce in the rocks. How's it going now?  Any progress shots? 
The previous scape in this tank was stunning by the way, great work mate 👍 

Cheers, James


----------



## Kalum (22 Feb 2021)

Hey @EA James thanks for the kind words 

Been taking a couple of pics as I go but you're right I'm slacking on the updates so will get one done tomorrow 

Tank ran completely algae free for the first 4 weeks with not even diatoms in sight, lights have been at 30% but since scaling back to weekly water changes the first signs of diatoms and GDA arrived, partly I'm quite glad as it's giving my ottos and shrimp something to graze on since there's such low plant mass so I'm actually just embracing it, upping the water changes to twice weekly again but rocks won't be cleaned until I have a much higher plant mass and everything stabilises


----------



## aquascape1987 (22 Feb 2021)

This scape looks great @Kalum, and I think that it conforms more to the golden ratio than you think... Having done it freestyle, I think says a lot about your natural/artistic  eye for what looks good


----------



## EA James (22 Feb 2021)

@Kalum ok cool, I'll be keeping an eye out for them!
And you're right, You might as well keep things ticking over until the rest of the plants are in then go full steam ahead

Great work so far though matey


----------

